# Fussy eating stopped overnight ?



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi our v is 22 months old and she has always been a very fussy eater. We feed her a mix of dry food with either cooked meat, fish or veg added to this. The dry food always had to be ground down in a blender as she would not touch it if it was whole. I always prepare and weigh out her meals the night before, but on one occasion about 6 weeks ago I had not done this and my wife simply added the dry food to her meal without grinding it down. I was amazed to find our v ate it all and ever since she has really enjoyed every single meal without having to grind the dry food down ! 
I'm really pleased with this transformation but very curious as to how overnight she has decided to eat normal dry food ? Could it be anything to do with her teeth? or age? Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Novelty.

Fussiness= awareness. It's also control over you. They know what's in front of them, and prefer certain things. They also know that if they don't get what they like, you'll probably accommodate them. The solution here is to just stop doing that, or rotate kibble between different high quality flavors or brands.

Have no fear,though, based on her history, she'll tire of whole kibble and stop eating it in an attempt to see what else you'll give her...


----------

